# My Wolf From A Reindeer



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

This is where I got the idea! http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/76365-wolf-animated-christmas-deer.html

Okay, I got all the things I THOUGHT I'd need.










I had purchased 2 yards of fur from Joanns. When I went to put it on I realized that the fur was thin and you would be able to see the frame underneath really bad. So it was off to the kitchen for a layer of paper mache.










Now, I wasn't satisfied with that "bony look" I was still getting. I rummaged around my parent's house and found an old comforter. I used it to pad the reindeer/wolf. Using duck tape I taped the comforter to it beginning with the legs, head and neck and back.



















I wasn't happy. It looked more like a Llama with that long neck. Time to sweet talk to hubby into a little grinder work. The tool silly! So off to the front porch to cut off the head and most of the neck. I already had wig forms so we stuck one on.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

Back into the living room to redo the rest of the comforter stuffing and make a tail.



















Then I put on the fur the same way I did the stuffing except using my handy dandy glue gun. After that I blackened the wig form around the eyes, stuck the mask on and voila!



















Later my husband is going to hook up some red LED lights for the eyes and I'm thinking about making paws with claws. we'll see if I have time with all the other projects I want to do.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Good job Dragon, I forgot I had posted that tut on the other forum. I am sorry you had to go to so much more work than I did. The fur I used was really thick. I remember someone else on that forum making a similar wolf, and I believe they also had to use some sort of under cover. Maybe I should go back and make a note about using a base cover if your fur is thin. Your wolf looks rad. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That comment about it looking like a llama had me crying laughing. OMG, this is one of the funnier write-ups on "how everything I planned did not go quite they way I thought it would"

He definitely looks like a wolf in sheep's clothing - watch out, ToTs!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahaha! that looks awesome! you got any night pictures with the red LEDs?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I did one last year and it ending up looking like a big dog o well. I used duct tape, then plastic bags then fur. Used little flashlites with marbles for eye. Sure wish i could have found a mask like you did Dragon.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

Dark Angel: No we haven't put the LED lights on yet. That will be later after the boat is fixed. lol

Roxy: Thanks! Looking at the wig form now it reminds me of a centaur. Perhaps a project for next year??

JW: It was a labor of love and I'm thrilled with the results!


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

Bone Dancer, I really love your wolf/dog. Especially the head/face. The only thing I don't like on mine is that the head and body fur don't match.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Good job on the wolves! I did one of them last year for a FLHaunters M&T. Didn't have many to go by glad to see more out here. Here's mine.









This is a video of it in my cemetery.
reindeer wolf :: Fluffy.flv video by spiderfreak-photos - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid245.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg66/spiderfreak-photos/reindeer%20wolf/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg66/spiderfreak-photos/reindeer%20wolf/Fluffy


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

I've seen yours before Spider. I love the claws, collar and chain!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We made them here at the NJ/PA make and take a few years ago. Got the necks cut down to make them a little shorter, got all the construction done and then finished them at home. I found a few old mink stoles at a flea market so that's what I used to cover mine with. Yup, I have a mink reindeer wolf..hehehe. Started to run out of mink near the end so it looks like he has mange! Found another fur coat, a white fox fur this time, for 5 bucks at a yard sale. OK, brilliant idea. I'll recover him. But wait, it's a few days before Halloween and I have no time to latex all the hair on the right way. Crap...what to do. I know, I'll cut the sleeves off the jacket and slip them over his legs, wrap the coat around the rest of his body, pin it, tuck it, etc. DO NOT TRY THIS...lol. Looked like the damned thing had been doing steroids for about 10 years..lol. He looked better with mange! So, undressed him, put the fur in a bag and now it's on the "to-do" list for this year or next. Awesome pictures that y'all are posting though. Gives me hope that one day mine will look better. Although, I bet mines the only one right now dressed in real fur...hehe. OOOOOOHHHHH....just got another brilliant idea. Maybe I'll go for the "campy" look, put the fox fur coat back on him, a lace old ladies hat with the veil, a string of pearls and make him a drag wolf.....:googly:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hehehe...was out with the granddaughter today and found one of these old hats, I guess it's like a pillbox hat, with the veil on it. Now just trying to decide if I should go with the drag wolf.....put him at the "club" with the Village "of the Damned" People playing.


----------

